# Circvs Maximvs Down.



## Scarbonac (Sep 28, 2014)

Anyone know why?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 28, 2014)

I only know it's down and I want it back! *cry, whine, moan*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 29, 2014)

And it's back! Hooray!


----------



## diaglo (Sep 29, 2014)

i lost it for a while too over the weekend. 

iykwimaityd


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 10, 2014)

Time to bump this thread again?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 10, 2014)

Bagpuss said:


> Time to bump this thread again?




It seems it is. I can't reach CM. Either since Sunday or Saturday.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Nov 10, 2014)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It seems it is. I can't reach CM. Either since Sunday or Saturday.




Same here.


----------



## Scarbonac (Nov 10, 2014)

Kid Charlemagne said:


> Same here.




Me too.


----------



## Bagpuss (Nov 18, 2014)

Okay has VK got fed up and done a DNS attack on it?


----------



## darjr (Nov 18, 2014)

On it.


----------



## Scarbonac (Nov 30, 2016)

Seems to be down again.


----------

